# signature request



## JPH (Aug 14, 2008)

jph wants a new signature.
seeing how is photoshop skillz are mediocre, he requests someone make them for him.

requirements for sig:

- must have rat 
- non animated plz
- must have mist
- must have ":I" 
- must be cool.

i hope to get multiple entries, winner gets something special (seriously, you'll like it, no doubt).


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 14, 2008)

jph said:
			
		

> winner gets something special (seriously, you'll like it, no doubt).


This quote made me want to download a photoshop illegally trial version. 

Seriously: do you mind telling us the 'something special'?  Did i also tell you its my birthday. .


----------



## Dylan (Aug 14, 2008)

if you tell me what the special thing is ill try


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 14, 2008)

finding a rat image is hard


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

Aaaannndd I'm done, that was a nice distraction, heehee, PMed you the siggy.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 14, 2008)

dang it I couldn't make it that good! It's all your fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*PHAIL*


----------



## JPH (Aug 14, 2008)

lol both of yalls looks funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :I
ima use both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



youll get a pm soon with your prize


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 14, 2008)

It was rather intentional, the only ones who think rats aren't funny are girls, girly-men, people who think they're pests(including pest control people), leptospirosis victims and the mafia. I'll be waiting for the prize, I'm quite intrigued by what it is, hee hee.


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 14, 2008)

same here


----------



## papyrus (Aug 14, 2008)

taht rat is a bastard,


----------



## Killermech (Aug 14, 2008)

So what did you win psycoblaster?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm really intrigued too!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 15, 2008)

No PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think i've won some ignorance and hatred

jk

no pm yet


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 15, 2008)

He said in the PM he'd give it soon, don't be in such a hurry.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

Has he given it yet?
I WANNA KNOW

Dammit I need to start learning how do do this stuff...


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a blank inbox so far


----------



## Ducky (Aug 16, 2008)

THE PRIZE IS A LIE!


----------



## papyrus (Aug 16, 2008)

Just wait for nothing.. I guess


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe JPH mentally raped you for a prize, but you're not aware of that yet!!


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 16, 2008)

I guess the prize was your signatures you made. . . if so that sucks. . .


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "THE PRIZE IS A LIE!"


 I lol'd at that.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 16, 2008)

FAIL!
HAHAHAHAHA...
Ok.. thats a bit harsh


----------

